# Surrogacy in Eastern Europe for Daily Mail - FEE PAID



## Gareth123

Hello,
I am writing an article for the Mail about people from the UK using surrogate mothers in Eastern Europe (eg the Ukraine). If this is you, please drop me a line at [email protected] and we can see if you would like to be in the article. No pressure at all. We are looking for couples who would be willing to be interviewed and photographed, but if you want to stay anonymous we could probably work with that. Of course, it's all going to be very positive and sympathetic.
Thanks very much
Gareth


----------

